# Rouge transmission



## rconaway1 (Apr 24, 2021)

*my 2008 rogue will not move in reverse or drive*


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like a CVT problem. Check the level of the CVT fluid. There's locking cap that's part of the dip stick; use a very small straight bladed screw driver to push in a locking tab which is accessible through a slot in the cap. While pressing on the tab, slowly pull up on the cap. When performing fluid level checks, turn the dip stick 180 degrees in either direction when reinserting the dip stick so that it doesn't lock on the tube.

Prior to checking the fluid level, start the engine and fully warm up the CVT. The engine must be operating during the level check. *Make sure not to overfill*. The fluid type is Nissan NS-2. To enhance longevity, the CVT fluid should always be replaced every 30,000 mi. When the fluid stays in too long, the chemical properties of the fluid get compromised and it can no longer provide that cushion that's so needed between the steel belt and the cones. You can generally deduce that by looking at the fluid; if it's very dark brown and has a burnt odor, it's shot!

There may be a DTC that was set during operation relating to the problem. Perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any DTC's were set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction. If you have a copy of the FSM (factory service manual) for your vehicle, the code readout procedure is described there along with a listing of codes. You can download a copy of the FSM from this web site: Nissan Service Repair Manuals. The section TM.PDF is the one you need to read.


----------

